# HDVR2 upgrades to software



## papillo-j (Feb 20, 2003)

Does anyone know if there is a way to make suggestions for upgrades to software for the HDVR2? I have several ideas that I think would be very easy to implement that would make the interface a little nicer to work with.

For example 

1. the info button - hit it once and let it work just as it does. hit it again and have the background change to opaque to make it easier to read. hit is a third time (or timeout) and have the info screen removed.

2. menus - allow me to "wrap around" in the menus. For example, when I enter the recording screen I am usually interested in the "to do list", last item on the list. I would like to be able to scroll up and wrap around to the bottom of the list and when I am done, scroll down and wrap around back to the top of the list.

3. guide - this is not so easy. It would be nice to have a option to show the video in a small window while looking at the guide (just like the GAEBO receiver does).

Anyway, I would like to make these suggstions for consideration into a future software release but I don't know who to send the suggestions to.

thanks,

-J


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

www.tivocommunity.com

There's lots of friendly folks there, and TiVo employees actually read and respond to members' posts.


----------



## Rick P (Jun 30, 2002)

except for the fact that the HDVR2 is not a 'TiVo'. It's a DirecTV DVR, TiVo employees will not talk to you about it an DTV is silent. There are some very unhappy people there that feel they have been orphaned.


----------



## papillo-j (Feb 20, 2003)

That would explain why out of 50 or so people that read my message, not one responded.

-J


----------

